# Sad news...Mark Przybylski ...



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

This came across the Executive Board List for the Malinois Club. Very sad news and sounds like it was rather unexpected. 



I received word this morning that Mark Przybylski passed away last night. Mark was the Director of Judges for USA and was recently given a judges license within AWMA as well as an FCI license and reciprocity with the SV. Mark has been active in the sport and the German Shepherd breed for something like 40 years, and in my opinion was one of the “good guys”. 

I will keep you informed of any memorial services and or funds, as AWMA should make some kind of contribution.

Warren Jones


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's too bad...I only met him once (chatted a bit during the AD ride), but he seemed like a very nice gentleman. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

So sad to hear this. He was a good guy. Preyers to his family.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Mark judged a trial at the club I used to belong to. I met him only that weekend that he was here, but he was a really likeable man. Sad to hear of his passing.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

It's been a tough year for the group of people that trained together at Gene's in Scottsville. 

1st Mo Weldon in Nov and now Mark. Mark and Scott B would come down and train; Mark and Gene go back years.

It was a deja vu early morning yesterday, when the same group was calling around, letting friends know what happened.


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for passing the sad news along.

Looking forward to an update about memorials...


----------

